
Silicon Valley Has a “Problem” Problem - askafriend
https://medium.com/life-learning/silicon-valley-has-a-problem-problem-b34437a57e99
======
xherberta
Slow clap. Yes. Let's keep it all in perspective, and maybe even work on
things that aren't super profitable in financial terms.

